# Schumann, Brahms and Schmidt symphonies



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Another poll that needed to be.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brahms 4 just ahead of Schmidt 4 (both 6/6 on the Artrockometer). Schumann 3 is my favourite by him, and scores a very good 5/6, but comes in last.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Brahms 4 well ahead of the other two excellent symphonies.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It is hard for me to choose between the Brahms and the Schumann. Most days it would probably be the Brahms but today it is the Schumann. I've lived with and loved the Schumann symphonies for decades but since getting the Holliger recordings they have slowly grown in my esteem. The Brahms is the Brahms - a very great symphony that I have heard hundreds of times and will probably hear hundreds more times - but I am at a stage where I sort of take it for granted.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Gone for Brahms but love Schumann also. Not familiar with Schmidt


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Judith said:


> Not familiar with Schmidt


I first encountered the Schmidt some 45 years ago when Zubin Mehta's recording came out. The first listen was confusing and perplexing. The second time around it made more of an impression. Then it sat idle for a few weeks and then one night suddenly the true power and greatness of this work opened up. It may take some time to get under your skin but once it does you'll find it to be a extraordinarily deep, profound, moving and beautiful work. I got so addicted to it that I've taken 10 mini vacations to hear it played live. I could never imagine back in those days that there would be the current number of recordings: 12 and then the new Paavo Jarvi coming out next month. The Petrenko/Berlin Phil recording is stunning. Listen with a high volume and wallow in the glorious orchestration.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

All three are great - great!!! - masterpieces. Brahms 4 wins for me, though.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

mbhaub said:


> I first encountered the Schmidt some 45 years ago when Zubin Mehta's recording came out. The first listen was confusing and perplexing. The second time around it made more of an impression. Then it sat idle for a few weeks and then one night suddenly the true power and greatness of this work opened up. It may take some time to get under your skin but once it does you'll find it to be a extraordinarily deep, profound, moving and beautiful work. I got so addicted to it that I've taken 10 mini vacations to hear it played live. I could never imagine back in those days that there would be the current number of recordings: 12 and then the new Paavo Jarvi coming out next month. The Petrenko/Berlin Phil recording is stunning. Listen with a high volume and wallow in the glorious orchestration.


Thank you. Will do


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

The Brahms is a clear winner for me. I do also like the Schumann.
Must admit that I have not heard any of the Schmidt Symphonies.


----------

